# Thinking of moving to internet app from car subscription



## dmspen

I rarely use my Sirius subscription in my car. Maybe a handful of times per month, I do like having it but am starting to struggle with justifying the cost. I've been toying with the idea of moving to the internet app. I have a Bluetooth connection in my car and can stream music easily. Data used should not be an issue.

Anyone using Sirius this way? Or do you prefer running with Pandora, IHeartRadio, Spotify, etc?


----------



## peds48

I personally use Spotify and very happy with it. I have the premium version which is $9.99 a month for one log on 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy

dmspen said:


> I rarely use my Sirius subscription in my car. Maybe a handful of times per month, I do like having it but am starting to struggle with justifying the cost. I've been toying with the idea of moving to the internet app. I have a Bluetooth connection in my car and can stream music easily. Data used should not be an issue.
> 
> Anyone using Sirius this way? Or do you prefer running with Pandora, IHeartRadio, Spotify, etc?


I did not renew the trial period on my cars, and see no reason to ever renew it. For long trips I prefer audio books, and for short ones, local radio, iTunes or Pandora.

I have premium Pandora for the home, streams at a pretty decent bit rate. I also have Spotify, Last.fm, Apple radio, and one other. Oh, also IP radio on my Denon receiver. But not enough time to mess with any but Pandora and Apple radio.


----------



## dmspen

I played with streaming Pandora and IheartRadio from my iPhone on the way home yesterday in my car. Since I have a solid LTE connection all the way, signal was great, and music sounded better than the lousy Sirius receiver in my car.

I think I just may cancel Sirius entirely.


----------



## dmspen

I canceled Sirius yesterday. After telling the operator I dtse it, he proceeded to make me all kinds of offers to keep it, including the $89/year offer followed by the $25/6 months Music only offer.

I guess he didn't understand what, "I don't use it" means! My answer to each offer was the same, "Why should I pay for a service I don't use regardless of price?" At the end there was a mild threat. If you cancel and want to subscribe again, there will be a $15 subscription restoration charge. Ohhh. I'm scared.


----------



## damondlt

Yep, we are also thinking of dropping it, our 08 grand caravan, is the only one that uses it, and when we get a new one this year, the MYGIG is app ready. So Pandora it is.

Sent from my Galaxy S5


----------



## love that tv

hey DMSPEN, i too am having the same dilemma. I have a car subscription and internet subscription. I do use my car sub. but thinking of canceling and using my internet in the car. My reasons are different then yours. i am really upset with that fact that my internet subscription is cheaper than my Sirius radio sub. and to top it off, you get far more channels on the internet than your full priced Sirius radio. MANY MORE ADDITIONAL CHANNELS. and good ones too. i called Sirius and asked why i'm paying full price in my car and getting 50 channels less. they said its a bandwidth issue, which i understand. so they should understand that i'm going to pay for cheaper internet subscription and get more.


----------



## dmspen

It's been several days now without Sirius in my car and I haven't missed it. On my iPhone I can use SIRI voice control to start Pandora, then switch my car the BT Stereo (bluetooth) and away we go. Pretty great. The BT Stereo setting picks up whatever streaming music is coming from my phone. Since I'm already paying for internet access on my phone, it's a no brainer. In fact, the Sirius receiver in my car was rather poor. The sound was compressed, muddy, shrill, warbly(?), and just not that great. It's much better via phone.


----------



## djlong

Watch your data cap. Unless you're with Sprint, streaming can cost you.

Maybe someday they'll finally reconcile the two systems (Sirius and XM) so they aren't broadcasting everything twice and they can double the number of channels on a unified receiver. I often wonder if 'newer' receivers already have this ability built in so that they can "pull the trigger" when those are the overwhelming majority of tuners out there.


----------



## Laxguy

I'd consider trying them again if they halved the number of channels and doubled the bit rate.....


----------



## gjrhine

Laxguy said:


> I'd consider trying them again if they halved the number of channels and doubled the bit rate.....


Not going to happen. TV, radio broadcasters have know for decades people prefer more channels to better quality.


----------



## Laxguy

gjrhine said:


> Not going to happen. TV, radio broadcasters have know for decades people prefer more channels to better quality.


No doubt. Fortunately, there are enough people who care for quality that you can still get it in places.


----------



## djlong

The beauty is that, if they merged the encoding systems, you'd have double the bandwidth. You could increase channels AND bitrate and please everyone. But I don't know how many of their 26M subscribers have a tuner that would be obsolete (and presumably SiriusXM would have to make good on that).

I, for one, have an XM receiver that I bought in 2007 for my Pioneer head unit in the car and have a lifetime subscription on it. I only pay the monthly fee for traffic and internet. I would be *seriously* upset if it went dark. Of course, my contract says I can move my subscription to any other *portable* receiver up to 3 times for a $75 fee so there's that.


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47

dmspen said:


> I rarely use my Sirius subscription in my car. Maybe a handful of times per month, I do like having it but am starting to struggle with justifying the cost. I've been toying with the idea of moving to the internet app. I have a Bluetooth connection in my car and can stream music easily. Data used should not be an issue.
> 
> Anyone using Sirius this way? Or do you prefer running with Pandora, IHeartRadio, Spotify, etc?


I use Sirius/xm this way on my iphone it works pretty good and goes with me everywhere I go , it does hang up sometimes just loses data and times out after 90 minutes but all it all it works pretty well. $15 bucks a month.


----------



## dmspen

REDSKINSFAN47 said:


> I use Sirius/xm this way on my iphone it works pretty good and goes with me everywhere I go , it does hang up sometimes just loses data and times out after 90 minutes but all it all it works pretty well. $15 bucks a month.


$15/month? Seems quite high for Sirius internet. When I dropped Sirius, they offered my 6 months of satellite Sirius, Music Only, for $24.99. I have since received 2 such offers via email from them. Is the $15 just Sirius internet?


----------



## REDSKINSFAN47

dmspen said:


> $15/month? Seems quite high for Sirius internet. When I dropped Sirius, they offered my 6 months of satellite Sirius, Music Only, for $24.99. I have since received 2 such offers via email from them. Is the $15 just Sirius internet?


yup $15 just for internet, I can't get them to budge on that, getting many great offers for satellite, but its still cheaper just to have internet on my iPhone and it goes with me everywhere and there are more channels.


----------



## Laxguy

$15 a month?? At what bit rate do they purport to send?


----------



## ground_pounder

dmspen said:


> I canceled Sirius yesterday. After telling the operator I dtse it, he proceeded to make me all kinds of offers to keep it, including the $89/year offer followed by the $25/6 months Music only offer.
> 
> I guess he didn't understand what, "I don't use it" means! My answer to each offer was the same, "Why should I pay for a service I don't use regardless of price?" At the end there was a mild threat. If you cancel and want to subscribe again, there will be a $15 subscription restoration charge. Ohhh. I'm scared.


I never paid the 15 dollar restoral fee or the radio swap fee. I told em how lousy there service is and how the sound quality sucks and how they play the same crap songs over and over and how I can make usb drives and listen to Pandora for free they gave me a month free to keep me as a subscriber. so that month went by and I called and cancelled and they shut the radio off right away after my speech. most of the time they will through out offers for half price deals so then I got the select package 5 months for 25 bucks!! siriusxm used to be better when they were separate companies and the sound quality was a lot better than it is now as well as the playlists were deeper and not the same old crap over and over


----------

